# AC/DC Valve Question



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I won a valve off ebay...NORGREN K71EA00...5 ports one solenoid on each end. The solenoids say 24vdc 0.25A...at Big Lots I bought a whole bunch of 16V 10A 120V AC part number C905 (says- converts 120 volts to 16 volts used by a door chime) low voltage transformers. Can I use these transformers to run the valve?

Thanks in advance

Dennis


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

No they won't work. Your power supplies are AC voltage and the valve is DC


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

AC can be converted to DC by running it through a full-wave rectifier and then putting a largish capacitor across the DC side to smooth out the resulting bumps. (Look at this site for a basic idea..) The real question is whether 16V will be enough sufficiently to drive the 24V valve....


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

What about a laptop adapter ?

somthing like this if 12 volts would be enough?

They have a whole bunch of adapters with different voltages and amps.

http://www.powerstream.com/ac-1245.htm


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

You want to make sure the power supply you use on your solenoid valve is a 24vdc, at least 500ma. Anything else and you may not get the type of performance you desire from your valve.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Make sure you get the correct polarity. Look for this symbol on the adapter








and be sure that you connect it to the valve correctly. AC doesn't matter but DC does. Radio Shack has adapter's for DC that you can change the polarity of the center pin voltage, or you can cut the wire and test it with a voltage meter.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

This one says 110-240VAC input voltage and says 24 volts output but the specs dont say DC or AC i assume DC.......Just another link

http://www.powerstream.com/ac-1245.htm sorry it wont link to that one.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Try this one
http://www.powerstream.com/ac-2405.htm


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

this one should work great!!!

http://www.mpja.com/productview.asp?product=17055+PS

Price: $ 10.95 
MFG: AULT
17055 PS 
P/N: SW113
Input: 100-250 VAC 50/60Hz
Output: 24V @ 1.04A
Specifications/Features: Desktop switching supply. Over current protection. Std. IEC 3 wire input connector. 6ft. output cable with 5.5mm X 2.5mm ID coaxial connector, Center Positive. UL/CSA/TUV/CE Listed.
POWER CORD: Stock # 7378-WI
L: 5" W: 3-1/8" H: 1-5/8" WT: 1.1


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks to all for the help!!

Dennis


----------

